# Asprin mask?



## dinokiss21 (Aug 26, 2006)

What is it? I hear so much about it, can somone explain?

Thanx a Million!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 26, 2006)

Never heard of it before. Asprin Mask?

Welcome to MUT


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* Never heard of it before. Asprin Mask?
Welcome to MUT

Well, I read some people talking about it in an acne forum. Unfortunately I have moderate acne, and it seems to be heloping some people. I have also read that it has helped people on two other sites!


----------



## Teresamachado (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dinokiss21* Well, I read some people talking about it in an acne forum. Unfortunately I have moderate acne, and it seems to be heloping some people. I have also read that it has helped people on two other sites! I see well I'm sure the girls here can give you more info. They might also give you some other tips for your acne sweetheart


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 26, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Teresamachado* I see well I'm sure the girls here can give you more info. They might also give you some other tips for your acne sweetheart





Thanks, I have been reading some of the threads in the last two days, I am so glad I found this site!!!! And thanx for welcoming me to the site



you guys are so helpful!!!


----------



## speerrituall1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Welcome to MUT. Go into "Forums" and do a search, there are several threads on the aspirin mask(they go back, well into last year). Hope this helps.


----------



## lolamae (Aug 27, 2006)

I do an asprin mask all the time.

I use 5-6 UNCOATED asprin. The white kind, not the capsule kind.

I put it into a little dish, mix a little bit of hot water into it.. just enough to make it all dissolve. Then I put in on my face like a mask. I leave it on until it pretty much starts flaking off my face, then I wash it off.. .while using the asprin to exfoliate.

It makes my skin look great. Try it!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lolamae* I do an asprin mask all the time. I use 5-6 UNCOATED asprin. The white kind, not the capsule kind.

I put it into a little dish, mix a little bit of hot water into it.. just enough to make it all dissolve. Then I put in on my face like a mask. I leave it on until it pretty much starts flaking off my face, then I wash it off.. .while using the asprin to exfoliate.

It makes my skin look great. Try it!






Ok, I am going to try tonight!!! I will definately give some feedback!

Thanks

Originally Posted by *speerrituall1* Welcome to MUT. Go into "Forums" and do a search, there are several threads on the aspirin mask(they go back, well into last year). Hope this helps. Thank you for being so helpful


----------



## lolamae (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dinokiss21* Ok, I am going to try tonight!!! I will definately give some feedback! 
Thanks

Thank you for being so helpful





SURE! I'm glad I could help... there are tons of other variations to this mask (aloe vera, honey, QHJM mask, cetaphil....) but you can experiment with all that later. I LOVE the asprin mask.


----------



## TylerD (Aug 27, 2006)

I used the aspirin mask to dry my skin out a bit. And that is exactly what it does... Drys the skin and cleans the pores. I just crushed up about 7 pills or so, then added water and put on my face for half hour..... And then scrubbed it off... Damn you cant even move your face when its on though haha... but it does wonders in cleaning the skin though.... ITs deffiitely worth a go.


----------



## lynnda (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *TylerD* I used the aspirin mask to dry my skin out a bit. And that is exactly what it does... Drys the skin and cleans the pores. I just crushed up about 7 pills or so, then added water and put on my face for half hour..... And then scrubbed it off... Damn you cant even move your face when its on though haha... but it does wonders in cleaning the skin though.... ITs deffiitely worth a go. thanks for the info!


----------



## lavender (Aug 27, 2006)

I mix it with yogurt....skin feels so soft afterwards!


----------



## pinktequila (Aug 27, 2006)

hmm ok i wil have to try this one out as well


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 27, 2006)

Well, I just tried it with about 4 asprin and water (left it on for 30 min). It definately made my skin softer and LESS oily!!!!!! I will continue using once a week and keep you guys posted! Thanx for all the info.


----------



## TylerD (Aug 27, 2006)

Yay I hope all goes well for ya. One of my friends said she used it 3 times a week and it did absolute wonders for your skin.... If you feel once a week aint enough then you know what to do heh



But once a week should be plenty. Keep us updated.


----------



## mac-whore (Aug 27, 2006)

Has to be one of the most effective and cheapest masks out there =] I love it!


----------



## luxotika (Aug 27, 2006)

Interesting. I am totally going to have to try this!


----------



## Shasta (Aug 27, 2006)

I've heard people talking about the Aspirin mask, but I've never known exactly how to do it, so since it's now posted, I'm going to try it! As soon as I go buy some aspirin...LOL!


----------



## jenfer (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks for the info, I would have to try it.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 27, 2006)

Originally Posted by *luxotika* Interesting. I am totally going to have to try this! Well let us know how it works, and what you mixed it with!!!





Originally Posted by *TylerD* Yay I hope all goes well for ya. One of my friends said she used it 3 times a week and it did absolute wonders for your skin.... If you feel once a week aint enough then you know what to do heh



But once a week should be plenty. Keep us updated. Well, since I have problem skin, I am going to try it more than 1x a week!!!! Thanks for the info!





Originally Posted by *lavender* I mix it with yogurt....skin feels so soft afterwards! 
Do you mix it with yogurt before you put it on your face? Do you add water to the asprin, or just yogurt?

Originally Posted by *broken* I dissolve 2-3 aspirin in warm water (like 3 drops of water) then I mix it in w/ my regular facial mask. Leaves my skin bright and clean.


I am definately going to try this, what is your reg. facial mask?


----------



## janetsbreeze (Aug 27, 2006)

i've used this before and loved the results. aspirin is acetylsalicylic acid, the same family of stuff that salicylic acid is in. i used 6-8 generic aspirin, crushed with enough warm water to make a paste.

made my face soft, dried up the oil, and cleared up blemishes.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 27, 2006)

I might have to try this myself... Thanks for the instructions sweeties!


----------



## rdenee (Aug 29, 2006)

Okay, I was really curious about this, so I tried it yesterday. I loved it. It made my skin so soft and smooth. I couldn't believe it. I loved it so much, I made my boyfriend and my mom both try it too!

I am going to be doing it once a week. Thanks for the great mask idea!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Okay, I was really curious about this, so I tried it yesterday. I loved it. It made my skin so soft and smooth. I couldn't believe it. I loved it so much, I made my boyfriend and my mom both try it too!
I am going to be doing it once a week. Thanks for the great mask idea!


I am glad you enjoyed it, did you mix it with anything special??? I know some folks do!


----------



## drea2447 (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't have particularly oily skin, just the ocassional blemish. Does anyone know if I would get any benefit from using an aspirin mask? I know, I'm always trying to fix stuff that is not broken.....

Andrea


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 29, 2006)

i still have yet to try this...ive heard a ton about it and from what ive heard its done wonders for most people...

im gonna have to give this a try for a sure...

i know i can do the water with the asprin but how do i do the yogurt...i wanna try that one...


----------



## geebers (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the aspirin mask. I crush 3 aspirin and use 5 drops of warm water. This is sufficient for your face. My skin is actually dry but gets red - this helps make it soft and glowy! It's like getting microdermabrasion for cheap!! I apply tons of moisturizer on afterwards to keep my skin from getting dry since it apparently dries out your skin.


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 29, 2006)

im gonna give this a try like i said before....and i just went and bought some ACV that i cant wait to try....i really need to get a good skin regimne [sp?] [preferrably all natural products, cheap, inexpensive]

any tips? tricks? etc?


----------



## bad cat (Aug 29, 2006)

Never heard of it but we need to becareful. I'm allergic to aspirin so I wonder if it wouldn't be a safe mask for me since I'm not taking it orally?


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 29, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bad cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Never heard of it but we need to becareful. I'm allergic to aspirin so I wonder if it wouldn't be a safe mask for me since I'm not taking it orally? oh i dont know...id ask your dr or something first....but there are plenty of other home masks and stuff that are supposed to be great you can find some of them here: 
https://forum.makeuptalk.com/showthread.php?t=14346


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *drea2447* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have particularly oily skin, just the ocassional blemish. Does anyone know if I would get any benefit from using an aspirin mask? I know, I'm always trying to fix stuff that is not broken.....
Andrea

I don't know that you would need it, since you have been blessed with good skin!!!! Wish my skin was like it was in highschool (flawless!!) Maybe you can try it when you do get a blemish, just do that spot. The mask actually makes it (blemish) go away FAST!


----------



## empericalbeauty (Aug 30, 2006)

i have my mask on right now! so excited cant wait to see the result. ::giggles like a school girl on crack::


----------



## goddess13 (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *bad cat* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Never heard of it but we need to becareful. I'm allergic to aspirin so I wonder if it wouldn't be a safe mask for me since I'm not taking it orally? I read on a website about the Asprin Mask that if you are allergic to Asprin, you shouldn't use it.


----------



## lolamae (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *goddess13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I read on a website about the Asprin Mask that if you are allergic to Asprin, you shouldn't use it. 





Definitely. Also, I wouldn't use it more than 2 or 3x a week... because it can be sort of harsh and because its a strong exfoliant.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have my mask on right now! so excited cant wait to see the result. ::giggles like a school girl on crack:: 



Well, how did you like it??!?!?!?!?

Originally Posted by *geebers* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I love the aspirin mask. I crush 3 aspirin and use 5 drops of warm water. This is sufficient for your face. My skin is actually dry but gets red - this helps make it soft and glowy! It's like getting microdermabrasion for cheap!! I apply tons of moisturizer on afterwards to keep my skin from getting dry since it apparently dries out your skin. I love it too, I have only tried it twice but luckily it doesn't dry my skin at all ( I have oily skin though)!!!


----------



## Heather12801 (Aug 30, 2006)

I have oily skin and have a problem with acne sometimes, too. I will definately try it when I get home this afternoon!!! Thanks for posting this, Lisa!!


----------



## AprilRayne (Aug 30, 2006)

I have combo skin and I tried this last night for the first time and I'm very happy with the results! My skin feels very soft and clean this morning! My face does feel as soft as it does when I do the microdermabrasion! So far I'm impressed! I haven't noticed any extra dryness either!!


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 30, 2006)

i think im gonna go give this one a try now...


----------



## dinokiss21 (Aug 30, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Heather12801* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I have oily skin and have a problem with acne sometimes, too. I will definately try it when I get home this afternoon!!! Thanks for posting this, Lisa!!




No problem, the real thanx goes to all the people talking about it and me having no clue what is was!!!! Heather you definately have to tell me how you like it!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Aug 31, 2006)

so i did it today and i love it! this is definitly going to be my new thing...only problem i had was trying to figure out how to get it on my face since i used water and the asprin...which i think i used too much water probably...i think i might try the yogurt next but who knows...regardless it was amazing....

any tips on applying the mixture to your face?


----------



## rdenee (Aug 31, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dinokiss21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I am glad you enjoyed it, did you mix it with anything special??? I know some folks do!




I mixed it with water, and got a nice paste out of it. I have plain yogurt on my shopping list to try this week. The other thing I thought about, in the winter my face tends to feel pretty dry due to cold Dakota weather. I have a pure olive oil face oil, that I might try mixing the two. See how that works!

Dig out the old chemistry set...oh wait, I hated science!





Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so i did it today and i love it! this is definitly going to be my new thing...only problem i had was trying to figure out how to get it on my face since i used water and the asprin...which i think i used too much water probably...i think i might try the yogurt next but who knows...regardless it was amazing....
any tips on applying the mixture to your face?

I added the water to the asprin a drop at a time so I could control the consistancy. Mine was like a little thinner than glue paste. It stayed when I rubbed it on my face. I did notice as it dried, specks of asprin would fall off my face, but nothing major!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 1, 2006)

lol, I was sneezing due to the asprin falling off my face after drying!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dinokiss21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I was sneezing due to the asprin falling off my face after drying!!!!!!!!!! haha me too...well as it was drying i started sneezing...i think i possibly inhaled some of it...lol


----------



## Saja (Sep 1, 2006)

Same here....I felt like I was snorting asprin..


----------



## Mouna (Sep 1, 2006)

sounds good


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 1, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Same here....I felt like I was snorting asprin.. ha ha...I took a whiff of it and it burned!!!


----------



## judithf (Sep 2, 2006)

Ive been using the aspirin mask for months now. Its such a great cheap mask/scrub.

I take 6 uncoated aspirins and just add a little squirt of Aloe Vera Gel (its soothing and moisturizing). I add the paste to my face and leave it on for 10 - 15 minutes. While I rinse it off, I use it as a scrub. I love it.

Just recently I also started using it with Cetaphil, instead of the Aloe Vera Gel. It left my skin soooo soft!!!

And when I feel like I have too many clogged pores I dissolve the aspirin with water and add it to my Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask.

I actually stopped using Proactiv because of this mask! I cant say enough good things about it!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 2, 2006)

Originally Posted by *judithf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive been using the aspirin mask for months now. Its such a great cheap mask/scrub.I take 6 uncoated aspirins and just add a little squirt of Aloe Vera Gel (its soothing and moisturizing). I add the paste to my face and leave it on for 10 - 15 minutes. While I rinse it off, I use it as a scrub. I love it.

Just recently I also started using it with Cetaphil, instead of the Aloe Vera Gel. It left my skin soooo soft!!!

And when I feel like I have too many clogged pores I dissolve the aspirin with water and add it to my Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask.

I actually stopped using Proactiv because of this mask! I cant say enough good things about it!

How do you actually mix it with the mint julep? Do you apply one first, or spread them on together? I'm clueless, lol.


----------



## judithf (Sep 2, 2006)

I put it in a bowl and mix everything together and then apply it to my face. I leave it on for 20 to 30 minutes.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 2, 2006)

thanx judith, I am going to have to try that. My skin has been acting horrible for the last few months. It's barely starting to calm down!!!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 2, 2006)

im in love with this mask....

its wonderful

im gonna try to add it to yogurt or aloe next time...maybe just a good lotion or something


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *judithf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I put it in a bowl and mix everything together and then apply it to my face. I leave it on for 20 to 30 minutes. Ok, so i tried this last night and the asprin mask stays on better!!!! No more sneezing, because the asprin is falling everywhere!!!!!!! Miracle worker as well, I left it on a few spots over night and it diminished two of them!!! However the huge pimple by my left eyebrow still needs work!!! Asprin + Mint julep= AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sassyangel26 (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dinokiss21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif lol, I was sneezing due to the asprin falling off my face after drying!!!!!!!!!! That happened to me too when I used the mask! It was so weird!


----------



## schango (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Sassyangel26* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That happened to me too when I used the mask! It was so weird!



I had that problem too until I mixed it with Queen Helene Mint Julep mask instead of water. It really thickens it so that it stays on better and doesn't flake.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *schango* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had that problem too until I mixed it with Queen Helene Mint Julep mask instead of water. It really thickens it so that it stays on better and doesn't flake. Yep, thats how I am going to start using it from now on!


----------



## erad (Sep 3, 2006)

Aww, I wish this worked for me =/ it did improve the tone &amp; texture of my skin, but the results were very temporary.


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Originally Posted by *erad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Aww, I wish this worked for me =/ it did improve the tone &amp; texture of my skin, but the results were very temporary. Sorry to hear that, did you use it more than once? I feel as if it's helping my acne scars fade.


----------



## erad (Sep 3, 2006)

I used it 2x a week for 2 or 3 weeks. maybe I should try it again? doesn't hurt to give it a go


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 3, 2006)

Hmm, well I have only used it for the last week and I did it 3x.


----------



## sum1 (Sep 4, 2006)

I tried the mint julep and aspirin combo and...lovvvvvvve it


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 4, 2006)

where do you get the mint julep??


----------



## LVA (Sep 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif where do you get the mint julep?? U can get QH Mint Julep Mask @ Walgreens or CVS, i love this mask and i use it w/my aspirin mask too... it's realli cheap .... $3 and the tube lasts forever!!


----------



## drienneee (Sep 5, 2006)

what i do is buy the dirt cheap bottles of *uncoated* aspirin at walgreens or costco. if its coated, you'll have a harder time crushing it. then i just grind it up. i know some people use a coffee bean grinder. mix it with water until its a semi thick paste and rub it all over until it dries. for me it works really well. sometimes if you add a squirt of honey, it'll be more moisurizing. i do this once a week


----------



## KimC2005 (Sep 5, 2006)

I love this mask!! Its really cheap and great! I'm glad that this thread got brought up again!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm glad this benefited alot of you guys, as well as it did me!!!


----------



## PRECiOUSS_DANi (Sep 6, 2006)

my mom tried to get me to use the asprin mask but i didnt think it would work. after about 3 uses my skin looked amazing. i love it, should have tried it sooner.


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 6, 2006)

i love the asprin mask...i think this weekend im gonna go to walgreens or cvs and get some mint julep and try it that way but overall i love the asprin mask itself. its amazing


----------



## rdenee (Sep 7, 2006)

I loved the asprin mask so much, I had to try it with the mint julep mask. Even better! I can't believe I have never tried this before. Amazing my skin felt smoother and softer then ever!


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *rdenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I loved the asprin mask so much, I had to try it with the mint julep mask. Even better! I can't believe I have never tried this before. Amazing my skin felt smoother and softer then ever!  
Lol, I noticed this too the first time I tried it with the mint julep!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## judithf (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dinokiss21* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Lol, I noticed this too the first time I tried it with the mint julep!!!!!!!!!!!!



Im so glad everyone likes the aspirin/mint julep mask!



But like someone mentioned before, if you're allergic to aspirin dont use it!

Oh and just in case...tylenol is not aspirin...(there was some confusion on a different site).


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 8, 2006)

with the mint julep do you just mix the crushed aspirin with a lil amount of the mask or what?


----------



## judithf (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif with the mint julep do you just mix the crushed aspirin with a lil amount of the mask or what? I mix the aspirin with some aloe vera gel first and then mix it with the mint julep. If I dont do that I find that its hard to mix together. I use the same amount of mint julep I would use if I was just going to use the MJ by itself.


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *judithf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I mix the aspirin with some aloe vera gel first and then mix it with the mint julep. If I dont do that I find that its hard to mix together. I use the same amount of mint julep I would use if I was just going to use the MJ by itself. thank you!


----------



## yvette104 (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad I found this posting. I'm going to give it a try!


----------



## Saja (Sep 12, 2006)

Has anyone found this NOT to work? I have been doing it fora few weeks now, and it hasnt made a difference. Some weeks i only do it every few days, then others i tried it every day. EIther way it hasnt made a difference, hasnt dried my face all..it hasnt changed my skin at all!


----------



## hollyxann (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Saja* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Has anyone found this NOT to work? I have been doing it fora few weeks now, and it hasnt made a difference. Some weeks i only do it every few days, then others i tried it every day. EIther way it hasnt made a difference, hasnt dried my face all..it hasnt changed my skin at all! how long do you leave the mask on for?you need to leave it on for at least 20 minutes...or at least thats what i do


----------



## Saja (Sep 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *hollyxann* /img/forum/go_quote.gif how long do you leave the mask on for?you need to leave it on for at least 20 minutes...or at least thats what i do

A half hour....oh well


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 13, 2006)

Originally Posted by *judithf* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ive been using the aspirin mask for months now. Its such a great cheap mask/scrub.I take 6 uncoated aspirins and just add a little squirt of Aloe Vera Gel (its soothing and moisturizing). I add the paste to my face and leave it on for 10 - 15 minutes. While I rinse it off, I use it as a scrub. I love it.

Just recently I also started using it with Cetaphil, instead of the Aloe Vera Gel. It left my skin soooo soft!!!

And when I feel like I have too many clogged pores I dissolve the aspirin with water and add it to my Queen Helene Mint Julep Mask.

I actually stopped using Proactiv because of this mask! I cant say enough good things about it!

im defffff gonna try this especially cause u said it made u stop using proactiv..i got proactiv when i was younger and it totally cleared up all my pimples ...now i just use it occassionally when i get a few pimples but its kinda drying ... soo if this mask works as wonderfully for me as it does for u girls i will b veryyyy happy =)


----------



## dinokiss21 (Sep 13, 2006)

I have been using it since I started the thread, and my entire right cheek has cleared (even the scars are really light!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!). Now, I patiently wait for my left side.


----------



## wizerk (Sep 13, 2006)

i have tried it a couple of times, it works


----------



## Kimmi201 (Sep 14, 2006)

okiii soooo i just tried it w/ the mask mixed w/ the asprin and it def worked my skin felt sooo clean and it made the gunk come to the surface..lol..sorry..lil gross...im gonna use it a few times this week since my skin is bein ick

...anddd funnn facttttt...so im sittin there w/ green mask on my face and my mom goes...ooo what one did u use... Julep? and i was like yaaaa how'd ya kno! and shes like.."when i was in beauty school we used to use that ..queen helene" !!! sooo it really must b good if they were usin it at beauty schools..i was so excited lol!


----------



## princessfrozen (Sep 15, 2006)

I came to M.U.T because my skin is breaking out like mad right now. After 25 years of having pretty great skin, it started going nuts earlier this year. I'm going to try this out and see if it helps. Thanks!


----------



## amandabella (Sep 15, 2006)

Aspirin works for razor bumps so there's no reason it won't help blemishes as well.. helps calm down the irritation and redness!


----------



## Kortana (Jan 14, 2007)

After reading so much about this, I am going to have to try it.


----------



## fiji (Jan 21, 2007)

does anyone know what this will do for my clogged pores?


----------



## Lindsey2 (Jan 21, 2007)

Thanks for asking this question. I'm going to give the asprin mask a try, too.


----------



## dustyy (Jan 21, 2007)

i love the asprin mask

i use it once a week to get rid of any pimples i may have.

it's an amazing exfoliator too because it chemically and physically exfoliates so.. yeah

you can get sneeze attacks if it gets in your nose.

;x


----------



## jeno (Jan 24, 2007)

umm does anyone know if i can use panadol instead of asprin


----------



## cathyx2 (Jan 26, 2007)

what is panadol?


----------



## Lissaboo (Jan 31, 2007)

WoOo hoo I've also heard tons about it just never the specifics..normally the recipes that require warm water I substitute with a littl warmed up milk..just to add a little extra but I'm def trying this one &lt;3 thanks you guys!


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

excellent mask


----------



## _withoutYou (Feb 1, 2007)

how often should it be used?


----------



## Sheikah (Feb 1, 2007)

I have oily skin too and I have been using Mint Julep Masque for some time. I love it, I just wish my face would remain soft, clean and NOT OILY for longer. Gotta try the aspirin one and then both mixed together.


----------



## laurenbusta (Feb 15, 2007)

i do the asprin mask all the time and all i mix is aspirin and water, and i have to say my skin has NEVER been so smooth and acne free... its the best thing i have found and its not drying at all.. i recommend everyone to try it!!


----------



## aducey (Feb 15, 2007)

plain uncoated aspirin are best

(I find that Walmart no name brand are the cheapest.)

I dissolve in hot water; just a few drops from my instant hot water dispenser.

I mash with a spoon. You can use just aspirin and water; however it is flaky.

You can add a half teaspoon of the following to give it better body and sticking together properties.

1) plain yogurt (source of lactic acid)

2) honey (moisturizing)

3) aloe vera gel (the kind from the health store that is almost 100% pure)

I usually use 6-10 aspirins. I also like to do my chest area also.

Apply on a clean face leave on 5 - 10 minutes and rinse well.

The active ingredient in aspirin is a form of BHA. It also gently exfoliates. I try to use 1 - 2 a week.

You can also spot treat a blemish by using just one aspirin and a little water. It takes the redness out and seems to help with healing.

*NOTE* must be aspirin. Tylenol, motrin,etc will not work. Uncoated is best. Coated will work however it is more difficult to dissolve.

BTW my skin type is sensitive; prone to blotchiness but still breakout prone (mid 40's)


----------



## Christmaself55 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks for the instructions guys. I was wondering what to do. I think that the more natural approach you take to skin care, the more long lasting results you get. Well aspirin is not that natural but it's more than some crazy toners and such. I am definetly going to do this soon, when I get paid, and buy some and probably with some yogurt?? Yeah yogurt smells good and aspirin does not. lol


----------



## belladorable (Sep 26, 2007)

I thought I had tried _everything_ for my face! This is great information -thanks for sharing!


----------



## gorJESS (Sep 26, 2007)

Hm. I am going to have to try this ASAP! Thanks guys!


----------



## vedakimx (Sep 27, 2007)

The aspirin mask is an amazing mask and exfoliater. You can buy a 500 tablets for a dollar in some places. Very inexpensive but very effective. I take three aspirins (enough to cover my face) and dissolve it in a couple drops of water. The tablets absorb the water and then I lightly press down on them and it crumbles very easily. Then I add a squirt of honey and mix it. I put it on my face for 10 minutes (not too long, it can be harsh) and exfoliate my face while washing it off. It works like a charm. 

My brother has used it for a while, and his acne and blackheads improved a lot.


----------



## aieshxgrl (Sep 27, 2007)

i tried this before..pretty good as a scrub and a cheaper alternative than the expensive scrubs out there


----------



## proudmommy2 (Sep 27, 2007)

I think this mask is Wonderful. The softest aspirin I have found is the walgreens brand, you can get a dollar bottle up to 1000 tablets for like 8.99. (thats the one I get) Then I have some pure honey and I keep both in my bathroom cubbard and I take a foam bowl put 12 aspirin in the bowl add a little water from the faucet (this will take a few time to get the right consistancy) wait for them to start to soak up the water and if you get to much water just pour a little out until its just the aspirin. Then I just pour some honey in the bowl with the aspirin and put the bowl in the shower. Then you can either put in on right a way and do all your other stuff, but I like to do it very last. I get the bowl mix the aspirin and honey together( you will be able to tell if you put too much honey also because it will be too runny, then just add less next time) pour it into my hands rub them together to coat and rub on my face and rub in circular motions with your preference of pressure, you dont want to scrub your face off. I make sure to scrub for maybe 2 minutes, makeing sure I get my face, chin, neck, shoulders and chest real good. Then I just rinse off in the shower with just water starting with my shoulders and chest and work my way up so it has a few minutes on my face before I rinse it off. Hop out of the shower dry off real quick and before I get dressed I put Oil of Olay spf 15 for sensitive skin all over where I just exfoliated and it is so soft and smooth. I think you need to give this more than a few trys to really notice the difference, although you should feel how soft your face will be after the first use. I do use this every morning in the shower and I love it. I hope you will try it because you will fall in love. Sorry for the long post and good luck!


----------



## Maui_Princess (Nov 24, 2007)

My sister swears by asprin mix with bentonite (sp?) clay and water for spot treating acene she says it works great! I know she leaves it on over nite. Bentonite clay is the same clay they use to do body wraps as it dries it "sucks" things out of the body via the skin.


----------



## bayousaintgirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Wow I must try this mask!


----------



## cablegiirl (Feb 10, 2008)

Originally Posted by *proudmommy2* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think this mask is Wonderful. The softest aspirin I have found is the walgreens brand, you can get a dollar bottle up to 1000 tablets for like 8.99. (thats the one I get) Then I have some pure honey and I keep both in my bathroom cubbard and I take a foam bowl put 12 aspirin in the bowl add a little water from the faucet (this will take a few time to get the right consistancy) wait for them to start to soak up the water and if you get to much water just pour a little out until its just the aspirin. Then I just pour some honey in the bowl with the aspirin and put the bowl in the shower. Then you can either put in on right a way and do all your other stuff, but I like to do it very last. I get the bowl mix the aspirin and honey together( you will be able to tell if you put too much honey also because it will be too runny, then just add less next time) pour it into my hands rub them together to coat and rub on my face and rub in circular motions with your preference of pressure, you dont want to scrub your face off. I make sure to scrub for maybe 2 minutes, makeing sure I get my face, chin, neck, shoulders and chest real good. Then I just rinse off in the shower with just water starting with my shoulders and chest and work my way up so it has a few minutes on my face before I rinse it off. Hop out of the shower dry off real quick and before I get dressed I put Oil of Olay spf 15 for sensitive skin all over where I just exfoliated and it is so soft and smooth. I think you need to give this more than a few trys to really notice the difference, although you should feel how soft your face will be after the first use. I do use this every morning in the shower and I love it. I hope you will try it because you will fall in love. Sorry for the long post and good luck! I love, love, love your honey idea!! I did the aspirin mask every morning for five minutes this week and it has decreased the size of the pores on my nose, cheeks and between my brows DRAMATICALLY!! I will totally add the honey to the mix cause it's so great for skin for so many reasons.
I will slightly caution though, if you're sleepy like I was one morning and was being a little careless with the application and a little fell into the inner corner of my EYE!! It burned so freakin bad that I couldn't think straight to get it out fast enough! Anyway, I felt so stupid when I did it, but I thought it might be helpful so people know to be more awake and a little careful when applying it so this silly ooops doesn't happen to you.

I have seen such amazing results that it won't keep me from doing it even one day though!




Great thread!!


----------



## tajameka (Apr 22, 2008)

the honey plus the aspirin left overnight is probably the best way to get rid of pimples. for some strange reason though, when i leave the honey n aspirin on overnight, i break out in a rash..where it looks like little tiny bumps all over my face. N the bumps are really really itchy. i dont understand that...


----------



## msmack (Apr 25, 2008)

I love the asprin mask! Sometimes I add a bit of honey too it to make it a tad less irritating - but just as effective.


----------



## TarteGal (Apr 27, 2008)

I love the honey idea! The aspirin mask gets loose and makes me sneeze, I bet the honey keeps it all together. Thanks!


----------



## TracyRoa (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's how I make my aspirin mask:

I take 5 uncoated aspirin tablets and add just a couple drops of water to crush them. I mix in about a teaspoon of honey and spread the mixture all over my face. I leave it on for about 10 minutes, then I splash my face with some warm water and scrub my face all over to exfoliate and then rinse.


----------



## qristeele (Jun 9, 2008)

I have been using the aspirin mask for a few months now and have always gotten great results - reduced pores, smooth skin and a pretty soft glow.

However, I am pregnant now and have stopped using it, just in case. Anyone knows if the aspirin mask is okay for pregnant ladies?


----------



## godfreygirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Originally Posted by *TracyRoa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Here's how I make my aspirin mask:
I take 5 uncoated aspirin tablets and add just a couple drops of water to crush them. I mix in about a teaspoon of honey and spread the mixture all over my face. I leave it on for about 10 minutes, then I splash my face with some warm water and scrub my face all over to exfoliate and then rinse.

*I also LOVE this mask and was going to mix the honey with it like you suggested, but I was out. I have some very good "grapeseed oil" and organic "Vitamin E Oil 5,000 I.U." by Jason...I love both for my skin. I used the grapeseed oil with the aspirin, since I was out of honey, just to see how it would work. I love the results. My skin is SO smooth and glowy afterwards. Now I to the mask almost every morning (before bed many days) and I alternate with the grapeseed oil and the vitamin E oil...I'm loving my face!



(But, I'm still going to try the honey as soon as I do my next grocery shopping.)*


----------



## -Chelsey- (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow! I'm gonna try this mask out tonight with the mint julip, I hope it works as good on me as it has on everyone else!


----------



## Asha* (Jun 17, 2008)

I'we heard some good reviews on that mask, but haven't tried it myself, because I don't have any Aspirin at home.


----------



## coconaia (Jul 2, 2008)

woa!! i m excited with all these! gotta try it! but i wonder what mint julep is...



never heard it before...i wonder if i cant find it in athens!


----------



## qristeele (Jul 2, 2008)

coconaia: This is how it looks like..


----------



## katyara (Jul 2, 2008)

I have a question- what do you mean by "aspirin"? Would ibuprofen or naproxin sodium work?


----------



## coconaia (Jul 3, 2008)

thank u qristeele! mmm,the idea with honey sounds good too!


----------



## Asha* (Jul 4, 2008)

Well Aspirin is freakin' expensive in our country. A box with 20 tablets (500mg each) costs 3,60â‚¬- that's about 4,5$. To expensive for me. I'll just stick to my green clay then.


----------



## KristinaD (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm definitely going to have to try this sometime....some of you are genius!!!!!!!!!


----------



## purpleRain (Jul 11, 2008)

I have tried it once on a big pimple, it did work but the next day I tried it again and my pimple got out of control .. I don't know about this asprin mask, I have never tried it since then.


----------



## sunshine28 (Aug 13, 2008)

ive tried it, it works well as a face mask but i think better as a scrub, whenever i left it on for awhile i ended up with big red watering eyes and sneezed the whole time, maybe im just sensitive to it? It did make my face feel clean and tight afterwards though


----------



## ryoko2008 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have tried it last month it didn't help me much and i think the price is too expensive for me.


----------

